# HO Scale Chassis Building Jig



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Does anyone know if someone out there in HO land makes a scratch building jig for HO cars?? If so, contact information is appreciated! Thanks much!


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Try out this site:

www.pslotcar.com

If he does not have it - he could probably make it.


----------



## K.L. VanAtta (Mar 23, 2009)

All,

I am unclear as to the HobbyTalk Board's policy on posting external commercial links, but, I can tell you about the jig that "Sidejobjon" has been showing in his photos.

The jig is made by Rick Bennardo of R-Geo Products. Rick has a long history of making top quality tools and parts for the 1/24th market. I personally have used his 1/24th jigs for years and they are one of the two best on the planet ( and I still have my Champion slate blocks from the early 70's ). I have the prototype HO jig which I showed at the last G3 Championship race, 2009, and I believe that a few members of HobbyTalk got to see it at that time. Google R-Geo and you'll find Rick. Send him an e-mail from his site and you're in business.

Be good,

Keith


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

I don't think that posting a link to a slot related business here on HT is going to get you banned. As every time I post my little business is posted below in my signature. I am quite sure that Hank would have mentioned something about that to me by now!!  Have a good day!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

I just got an email back from Rick! He makes a jig for HO. It is 38.95 plus shipping. You can reach him here at this email address - [email protected]
Thanks to all who helped out with this! OH, lest I forget here is a photo (below) of the bad boy!! Just click on it to view a larger photo. Have a good day!


----------

